# Lung Function



## Rob Fisher

Just got an awesome message from a mate who lives in the UK...

Quote" Hey Rob had a lung carbon monoxide test today....I'm down to 2 on the meter from a disastrous 9 when i smoked....anything under 4 is exceptional....am loving vaping...."

Another one of my happy converts!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Awesome....am sure most, if not all, of us can relate re lung function. And must be an awesome feeling to get such a message from a convert!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow, thats grate news!! Go vepers!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Riddle

I need to bookmark this thread for all those people still negative about ecigs. As a matter of fact now the other day a convert called me to say she is really concerned about this causing water on her lungs. I immediately sent her a few links and requested that she joins this forum and discuss with some of our hard on vapors who have been smoking for many years before this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Awesome, so much good news today..... this is turning out to be such an awesome Monday 

We were just discussing @kimbo's issue with ulcers here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-time-milestones-reached-good-news.2158/page-12#post-124914

My state of health has improved drastically since I had my last stinky, I'm such a happy person right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Great to Hear!
I went for a lung function and chest xray a few months before quitting(Chronic Asthma,75% lung function,irreversible)
I just so happen to work i Radiology,so i should be able to pick the same Radiologist to do a follow up report.
I'm planning to redo chest xray and lung function at my 6 month anniversary and see the diffeence.
I know its improved,i can feel it,but i want irrefutable medically viable proof

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Necris said:


> Great to Hear!
> I went for a lung function and chest xray a few months before quitting(Chronic Asthma,75% lung function,irreversible)
> I just so happen to work i Radiology,so i should be able to pick the same Radiologist to do a follow up report.
> I'm planning to redo chest xray and lung function at my 6 month anniversary and see the diffeence.
> I know its improved,i can feel it,but i want irrefutable medically viable proof


That is such a good idea!! Please share the results with us when you do it  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Positive news is always good to hear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just got an awesome message from a mate who lives in the UK...
> 
> Quote" Hey Rob had a lung carbon monoxide test today....I'm down to 2 on the meter from a disastrous 9 when i smoked....anything under 4 is exceptional....am loving vaping...."
> 
> Another one of my happy converts!



This is brilliant @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

